# When should I bring in my Outdoor television



## jleupen (Jul 27, 2007)

I recently purchased a television for my porch. It is just a regular toshiba LCD television. I planned to take it in "in the winter", but what temperature should I use as a cutoff? The nights are cold, but it is still occasionally warm enough to use it during the day.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Usually the temperature range is listed in the manual. I would be more concerned with the humidity than the temperature.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

If it's an outside porch I'd bring it in but if it's glassed in I'd probably just leave it out there. But you COULD just leave it on all night so it stays warm.....

I'd be more afraid of someone stealing it though.

Personally, I'd check the manual to see what the operating temperature range is.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

IIRC LCD's are not supposed to be in freezing temperatures. The users manual will show a operating range of temperatures.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, If LCD still stand for "Liquid" Crystal Display that should give you an idea.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> Well, If LCD still stand for "Liquid" Crystal Display that should give you an idea.


Regardless of what its called, its not liquid. How cold does it get in your car in the winter when its parked outside in Wisconsin? Does your GPS still work? The screens will get sluggish until they warm up, but they wont freeze.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Are the LCD displays in cars built differently? Those can be in freezing temps.

See that Davelnr had the same thought.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Well this thread has nothing to do with DIRECTV so I am going to move it to the Dispay Forum.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Are the LCD displays in cars built differently? Those can be in freezing temps.
> 
> See that Davelnr had the same thought.


I beleive they are LED back lit as CFL's don't start well in the cold.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Regardless of what its called, its not liquid. How cold does it get in your car in the winter when its parked outside in Wisconsin? Does your GPS still work? The screens will get sluggish until they warm up, but they wont freeze.


Who the hell lives in Wisconsin?


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

Most manufacturers say that at or around freezing is supposed to be the cutoff for operating the set. For storing you can get away with a much colder temps. I would say with it plugged in and not working would not be considered storage state since the primary of power supply and standby voltage are on. 

With that said moisture at any time of the year would be the real killer of that set. Not sure if that makes it worse in summer or in winter where it would frost over then thaw throughout the day. If the set was frozen over it would easily defrost quickly with the backlight running but that would just mean that anything that was frosted is now just wet. Wet plus voltage is just not good at all, it just speeds up the decay process.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I WANT MORE said:


> Who the hell lives in Wisconsin?


----------



## jleupen (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks to all for the replies (and commentary on Wisconsin  ). The manual says that the bottom of the operating range is 32 degrees Fahrenheit, so I will stick to that.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

jleupen said:


> Thanks to all for the replies (and commentary on Wisconsin  ). The manual says that the bottom of the operating range is 32 degrees Fahrenheit, so I will stick to that.


Especially if you touch your tongue to the screen


----------

